# What battery to buy for my new RC car?



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

I was told that the GP3300 that Radio Shack sells is a decent battery to buy for my RC car. It is $25.00 which is a nice price to deal with.

What do you guys think?

Anyone know if it comes with a recharger kit?


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Good Battery For The Money And A Pretty Tough One Just Make Sure You Have The Right Charger For Whatever Battery You Buy Its Best To Check With Your Local Shop If You Can


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, thanks


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

How long do these batteries usually run for before needing to be recharged again?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

dave w 1 said:


> Hi Good Battery For The Money And A Pretty Tough One Just Make Sure You Have The Right Charger For Whatever Battery You Buy Its Best To Check With Your Local Shop If You Can


for any Battery questions, this is the man to ask!!!!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

recharge depends on a few things the type of motor you have. the efficentcy of that motor. and the type of car you have. like if you have a mod touring car that batery is going to be dead very fast. but if you have a stock powerd 2wd it could esily run 10 min with 3000 mah batteries. so it just depends. now the question to ask after how long they will last should be. how should i recharge them and what should i do to them to make shure they last the longest and are in the best posible condition for the next time i break them out. but what i would do is if you are just funning around make shure you get moast of the power out of them by either running your vehical to a crawl or putting them on a low amp discharger. then charging them back up at 4 to 5 amps and if you plan on storing the batteries for more than 2 weeks put about a 10-20 min charge on them to keep them from bleeding off all of the power inside of them


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok so I was told by Radio Shack they have a charger for the GP3300 battery, but it is $39.99 does anyone know if I can get that cheaper anywhere else?

Thanks


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

radioshack will try and sell you there products obviously we have chargers in the rc world that can just whoop up on the radioshack charger. ill find a few for you that will probably be better than anything radioshack can put out for the same price or cheaper. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCLD5&P=7 http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHJB5&P=7 hopefully those links worked but those are two chargers that i would highly recomend for the beginer. and boath of them are just about the price you where looking to pay and they are peak chargers that can charge batteries at higher amp rates than the radioshack one can so that means that your batteries will get done faster


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

For a 6 cell GP-3300 pack you can't beat the Radio Shack deal !!!


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok

Well hopefully it gets here on Friday as planned. I cannot wait to dig into this and start the project and then playing with it.


----------

